# Concrete ties



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I have ran into a small delima. I am using ME code 55 concrete track on my layout. Its a 9 * 4 n scale layout with a scenic divider in the middle. One side has a mountainous scenery and the other side will be my industry scene. I was planning on using the concrete track but I'm not sure how wooden turnouts would look with concrete track. I started handlaying my turnouts with fast tracks jigs. Anyone else paint their fast track turnouts concrete color? Or should I just paint them rail brown?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I have seen concrete ties being used on RR mainlines. Read some stuff in Trains magazine about using concrete ties in remote mainline areas because they require less maintenance.

Also, the DART system uses all concrete ties.


----------

